# goatie toys



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

I keep seeing the wooden reels from cables, electric wiring and such, I live in kingston tn, and the only ones around me are being sold mostly as outdoor tables. where did all of you find yours at?


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

:shades:
My father-in-law works at the electricity co-op for our town. They go through spools of different sizes every few months and just 'dump' the spools outside the fence-line for the public to nab.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, contact your electricity supplier, and even your cable TV/Internet supplier - if they don't have any handy, they likely have some suggestion!

And of course, keep an eye on Freecycle and the like for people giving away anything woken or goat-appropriate! One persons ugly old coffee table is another goat's viewing platform and launching pad!


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

thanks for the info:thankU:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Little Tikes plastic children's picnic table or cube works great too.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Electrical supply store.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

We get our reels from the electrical company my father works at. They just have them sitting right outside of the building, if we didn't take them, they would just be thrown away anyway. Also, some places sell their reels on craigslist.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

hmm, now I know what to do with the little tykes table and house we have in the yard that my kids have grown out of lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would keep checking with your cable companies and electrical supply places. They may not hold them for you otherwise. Not everyone is nice enough to do that. Im sure you will get your hands on a couple. 
Ksalvagno mentioned the Little Tykes plastic children's toys , they are great too ! I have the small table that the little ones LOVE 
When you get the wooden spools , I would cut a small piece of wood to cover the holes on top . Im always afraid my goats will get their legs or hooves stuck and break them ! Over paranoid momma I guess


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> When you get the wooden spools , I would cut a small piece of wood to cover the holes on top . Im always afraid my goats will get their legs or hooves stuck and break them ! Over paranoid momma I guess


Not paranoid! - I thought the same, too...I found river rocks in my yard that plugged the holes nicely :sun:


----------



## giddysmom (Mar 12, 2014)

The holes in the spool make great browse holders. I cut branches and stick them up in the holes and change them out daily


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Try also going to your local home depot or lowes , go stake out the wire section and if you see that they are running low on wire on one of the wheels, go sweet talk a manager lol make sure its a woman because once you tell them its for your goats lol your all but in, and if your real good they will get in touch with you when they have one laying around, most of power companys recycle them now and where I live they are starting to use metal wheels instead of wood


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bootsy said:


> Try also going to your local home depot or lowes , go stake out the wire section and if you see that they are running low on wire on one of the wheels, go sweet talk a manager lol make sure its a woman because once you tell them its for your goats lol your all but in, and if your real good they will get in touch with you when they have one laying around, most of power companys recycle them now and where I live they are starting to use metal wheels instead of wood


Bootsy , that is a great idea ! Thanks


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks to all of you, great idea.. I'm gonna be sweet talkin some managers... and electric companies....


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

All the companies we talk to say that they have to send them back to the companies. When we offered to pay for one or two he said they were REALLY expensive and we would not want to do that. Still looking though ....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

You can consider building one? Just get a bunch of 2x4s and a jigsaw! Use screws not nails for strength.


----------

